

Solve your team's productivity problem with StandupMail - nerdben
http://standupmail.com/?hnn

======
PeterWhittaker
nerdben, as noted by pdx, this looks a lot like idonethis, which I recently
tried and found useful but not super useful (though it did alert me to one
issue when a team member used the daily reply to rant about something - that
was worth the monthly subscription fee).

At any rate, I thought you might appreciate some thoughts I had on that
product and shared with them.

Can we get nesting, bulleting, etc., within a person's report? I was thinking
about the dirt simple

* [space][text]

gets you bullet, that sort of thing.

Can reports be organized or grouped by sub-team? Org structure would have to
allow for org-private permissions.

As manager, I'd like the ability to add tags to someone else's posts.
(Commenting on items to add the tag is one step too many - I'd like to be able
to add tags to items entered by my team, or by others in the company. The
OCDishly organized among us will worry about the tags, the ones doing this
because they were asked to can be given a pass....)

Eventually it would be nice to be able to sort of auto-generate a dashboard
report using a template that would use tags to populate parts of the report.
Just a thought.

On the report side, I'm wondering about prompting users based on (loose)
structure provided by a manager or team leader. I think I am thinking in terms
of having being able to tag people with tags, and perhaps with time windows,
so the system could ask a person "we haven't heard from you on #A in while,
any updates?"

Or something. I like the freeform nature of things, it allows people to
capture everything, not just things they've been assigned, and I don't want to
break that. But some way of being able to say "I need to hear about #A by
yyyy/mm/dd" might be useful - though one could argue that's what a ticket
system is for.

I also recommend you look at the integrations idonethis already has.

~~~
nerdben
PeterWhittaker, this is excellent feedback. Thank you so much for taking the
time. I'll discuss all your points with my team.

Could you give me a little deeper insight on why you did not find idonethis
"super useful"? What's the things that were _annoying_?

~~~
PeterWhittaker
There were no particular annoyances, there was simply no compelling value. I
could have hacked together a cron job and web site to send out a "what did you
get done today" notification URL to a set of "enter your dones" pages, which
would have been collated into a "digest" and I would have achieve the same
value. It would have been fugly and lacked slickness, but the collated report
would have been of comparable value.

I was hoping for more in terms of rolling up reports, helping me create
dashboard reports, etc.

I know this isn't exactly an easy problem, but....

~~~
nerdben
Cool! Thanks for giving this further insights

------
swalsh
The problem is the benefit of the stand-up meeting is that everyone is in the
room together. A daily email misses the interaction aspect.

~~~
nerdben
That's true... It's not supposed to replace the standup of strict SCRUM tbh. -
but in many cases, there is no strict SCRUM just elements of it being used
without high discipline. Also, the concept is thought of to help many
different kind of teams, i.e. sales teams, marketing teams etc.

------
pdx
Looks like [https://idonethis.com/](https://idonethis.com/)

... but competition is good.

~~~
nerdben
hehe.. absolutetly

------
rule30
Interesting concept. It's basically a PPP report, I was used to do it with my
investors. PPP stands for Progress/Problems/Plan. Would like to try it with my
team to see if it's effective.

~~~
nerdben
Will let you know as soon as we spread public access!

------
baobabao
spam

~~~
nerdben
Proud I got your first HN comment! Wouldn't it solve a problem for you?

